# a posto / apposto



## nic4

Ciao,

ultimamente vedo che molti colleghi usano scrivere _"apposto_"..
Io ho sempre usato _"a  posto"._

Sono corrette entrambe le forme o no? 

grazie!


----------



## Elianor

No.
Cioè sono corrette entrambe le forme ma sono due cose completamente diverse.

*Apposto* è il participio passato del verbo apporre. 
- ho *apposto* la mia firma nella petizione

*A posto* è una polirematica del sostantivo "posto" e si scrive staccato e senza raddoppiamento della "p".
- abbiamo messo *a posto* la stanza


----------



## nic4

Grazie per la delucidazione!


----------



## tezoo76

E "mettiti a posto", "mettersi a posto" va scritto così, non "apposto"...


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a Tutti!

Anche io vedo l'uso di "apposto" come unione di "a posto", specie per rispondere alla domanda: "come va?" ti dicono "tutto apposto". Secondo me fa molto tamarro....tipo quella canzone che faceva: "tutt'apposto a ferragosto". Lo sconsiglio!


----------



## tezoo76

giginho said:


> Buongiorno a Tutti!
> 
> Anche io vedo l'uso di "apposto" come unione di "a posto", specie per rispondere alla domanda: "come va?" ti dicono "tutto apposto". Secondo me fa molto tamarro....tipo quella canzone che faceva: "tutt'apposto a ferragosto". Lo sconsiglio!



Giginho,
scusa, ma ci tengo a sottolineare che non è solo "tamarro", o quant'altro. Si tratta di un errore di grammatica, in quanto, come scritto da Elianor qualche post sopra, "apposto" è solo il participio passato di "apporre", e "a posto" è tutt'altro.

Saluti


----------



## giginho

tezoo76 said:


> Giginho,
> scusa, ma ci tengo a sottolineare che non è solo "tamarro", o quant'altro. Si tratta di un errore di grammatica, in quanto, come scritto da Elianor qualche post sopra, "apposto" è solo il participio passato di "apporre", e "a posto" è tutt'altro.
> 
> Saluti



Tezoo, ti do due risposte:

La prima, di getto: Certo che è un errore grammaticale, hai ragionissima!

La seconda, ponderata: 

non credi/credete che, essendo una nuova parola con un significato tutto suo, per quanto nata da un errore grammaticale (spero voluto) e di pessimo gusto estetico, possa avere la dignità di essere svincolata dall'errore di partenza e assumere dignità come parola a sé stante?


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me è solo un neologismo. All'inizio sembra una parola strana ma poi col tempo ci si abitua.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Giginho, perché sarebbe una "nuova parola"? Penso che si usi da sempre in italiano dire tutto a posto nel senso di tutto ok/ tutto bene. Casomai si può evidenziare la singolarità dell'espressione segnalando la deviazione dall'ortodossia grammaticale con un "_*tuTTaPPosto*_". Così come potrei mettere in rilievo il personaggio mettendogli in bocca "*tuTToBBene*", "*tuTToKKÉI*". Va da se che "nuove parole" di questo tipo le puoi utilizzare esclusivamente nella prosa d'arte, nelle tue mail confidenziali, nel tuo diario; assolutamente mai in un testo formale.
Insomma, hai capito, il brevetto di "parola nuova" è troppo facile guadagnarlo così.


----------



## infinite sadness

E' un po' come quando sono nate le parole addosso, accanto, affianco, tuttora, peraltro, perlopiù, perlomeno, ecc..


----------



## giginho

VogaVenessian said:


> Giginho, perché sarebbe una "nuova parola"? Penso che si usi da sempre in italiano dire tutto a posto nel senso di tutto ok/ tutto bene. Casomai si può evidenziare la singolarità dell'espressione segnalando la deviazione dall'ortodossia grammaticale con un "_*tuTTaPPosto*_". Così come potrei mettere in rilievo il personaggio mettendogli in bocca "*tuTToBBene*", "*tuTToKKÉI*". Va da se che "nuove parole" di questo tipo le puoi utilizzare esclusivamente nella prosa d'arte, nelle tue mail confidenziali, nel tuo diario; assolutamente mai in un testo formale.
> Insomma, hai capito, il brevetto di "parola nuova" è troppo facile guadagnarlo così.



ALT! mai parlato di brevetto...manca il requisito dell'attività inventiva! Al massimo è un modello di utilità....però, forse solo dalle mie parti, *apposto* si usa anche per dire: "ma se è solo quello il problema allora siamo a posto" in un contesto in cui si espone un problema e l'interlocutore capisce che è un falso problema e dice: "aaaahhhh apposto allora!".

Non solo, *apposto* sta in piedi da solo anche senza il tutto davanti, nella risposta alla domanda "com'è?", si può rispondere: "apposto".

Come vedi è una parola nuova nel senso che non è creata dal calco del participio passato di apporre ma è nata, al limite, dall'unione di più parole e ha assunto un significato addirittura più ampio rispetto a quello delle parole componenti l'obrobrio in oggetto...... proprio come dice il buon Sadman qui sotto!



infinite sadness said:


> E' un po' come quando sono nate le parole addosso, accanto, affianco, tuttora, peraltro, perlopiù, perlomeno, ecc..




Detto questo straquoto VV sul fatto che sia estramente colloquiale e da evitare in tutti i casi che non siano chiaramente e marchianamente colloquiali!


----------



## pizzi

Ciao !

E se si facesse un giro sul thread *Raddoppiamento fonosintattico*?



Necsus said:


> Il raddoppiamento, o rafforzamento, fonosintattico  ha delle regole precise, e in alcuni vocabolari (p.e. Zingarelli) viene  segnalato con un asterisco posto prima o dopo la parola. E' richiesto  nei seguenti casi:
> - dopo tutti i monosillabi forti, o tonici, con accento grafico (_è, già, dà, etc_.) o senza (buona parte di quelli terminanti in vocale: _a,  che, chi, da, do, e, fa, fra, fu, gru, ha, ho, ma, me, mo', no, o, po',  qua, qui, re, sa, se, so, sta, sto, su, te, tra, tre, tu, va, vo_, compresi i nomi delle lettere e delle note musicali).



Ho l'impressione che a sentire _a pposto_ si pensi sia corretto scriverlo _apposto_, nel senso di _a posto_, ovviamente .


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Ciao !
> 
> E se si facesse un giro sul thread *Raddoppiamento fonosintattico* sapessi di cosa diavolo stai parlando ti darei ragione sicuramente!!  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ho l'impressione che a sentire _a pposto_ si pensi sia corretto scriverlo _apposto_, nel senso di _a posto_, ovviamente .



Quest'ultima tua frase è criptica in maniera invereconda..... eheheheheh


----------



## pizzi

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=243602

Inchìnati al divo doppiator di divi, e taci!  
La frase che ti par criptica è della Sibilla Pizzica , se non sei iniziato ai Misteri fai regolare domanda .


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=243602
> 
> Inchìnati al divo doppiator di divi, e taci!
> La frase che ti par criptica è della Sibilla Pizzica , se non sei iniziato ai Misteri fai regolare domanda .



Necsus doppia divi? Egli stesso risulta ascritto come divo nel divin libro.....ohibò! Speme mi guida in codesta tenzone che il Dannunzian bacchettatore sia sull'arenil disteso e chioso:

Non semplice raddoppiar di principianti p produsse la presente parola, ma intelletto fino ragionò sul di lei significato!

Giginho, il gran ciabbellano dell'allitterazione


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Concordo con i fautori del "neologismismo"  e con il commento di Infinite su "perlopiù", "tuttora", "addosso" e... quant'altro. Sarà anche sbagliato alla base, ma prima o poi - e forse già adesso - si finirà per considerare "apposto" un accettabile avverbio di modo, che alternativamente e forse più elegantemente si potrà scrivere anche in due parole "a posto".


----------



## Maioneselover

Forse sono un po' fuori dalla discussione, ma a questo punto, volevo chiedere se si scrivesse "a posta" o "apposta", o se sia un termine colloquiale da evitare. Grazie


----------



## pizzi

Guarda sul Treccani :

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/apposta/


----------



## violadaprile

Apposta, fatto espressamente - a posta, mettere il cavallo alla sua posta (antiquato, _i cavalli normanni alle lor poste - frangean la biada con rumor di croste_).

Però, affianco, voce del verbo affiancare, tale e quale come apposto.
A me sembrano solo inflessioni dialettali (in particolare dei dialetti meridionali), che, certo, prima o poi diventeranno lingua corrente, però chi può saperlo ...


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo che il meridionalismo non c'entri nulla. Queste univerbazioni derivano infatti dal raddoppiamento fonosintattico tipico del toscano, cosa che ha fatto diffondere la forma univerbata facendo andare in disuso la forma separata, infatti ormai nessuno scrive più "a dosso" o "a canto".

Però ancora "apposto" non è diventata una forma corretta, quindi al momento si considera errata.

Però, in compenso, la forma "appostissimo" è da tutti considerata corretta.


----------



## VogaVenessian

infinite sadness said:


> Però, in compenso, la forma "appostissimo" è da tutti considerata corretta.



Da tutti?!?


----------

